# No heartbeat or yolk sac? About 7weeks.



## shannonleigh

I posted this on another forum but thought this was convenient too as i'm 18, hopefully someone can help, anyway..

I went to the hospital thursday for my first scan, was so excited just to be told "it's not what i expected to see" by the tech, basically started getting it into my head that there's no hope and i'll have to have a D&C, or a natural miscarriage at home as this is most likely a missed miscarriage. There was no heartbeat, no yolk sac 'visible', just a tiny fetus the size of her thumbnail (as she explained). Obviously i was devastated as you would be and they said i can go back friday to confirm, so another scan soon and i'm terrified to go just to be told bad news again..this is my first pregnancy so i have no idea whats normal and whats not, the tech said it's not normal to not have a heartbeat at 7 weeks which made me worry even more..how many other people has this happened to?also how did it turn out for you?


----------



## shannonleigh

Also i don't know exactly when i ovulated as I missed 2 periods before I actually got pregnant so i'm really not sure I know i'm only early weeks though because I took a clearblue test and it said 3+ weeks and my doctor told me to add 2 weeks onto that, But a week before it said 3+ weeks i took one that said 1-2 weeks, so i literally only just hit that 3 week marker when i took the test, that's how i'm sure i'm only just 7 weeks now.


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs:
I had a scan at 5+4 and all I had was an empty sac, 2 weeks later 7+4 I could see a foetus with a hb.

It doesn't sound good :hugs: I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers maybe you are earlier on than you thought, keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.us/a/img708/2243/cavp.jpg

With my first (7+1) and my second (7+4) I saw heartbeats both times.

You *might* not be as far along as calculated. With my daughter I was pushed back a week and with #2, I was pushed back 11 days. You may have ovulated later but I would get a second opinion. Best of luck to you. :hugs:


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

When I was 5 weeks, all they saw was a gestational sac and a yolk sac. When I went to my next appointment at 6+4, I had a fetal pole & heard little bub's heartbeat for the first time. Like the PP said, you could've just O'ed a little later than you thought. I definitely have my fx'ed for you!


----------



## sbl

I seen yolk sac 5+3 with lo and hb at 7 weeks.
As pp's have said you may be earlier than you thought but its doesn't sound great hun.
:hugs:


----------



## slg76

Hi there. I ran across your post and although I'm certainly NOT a teen anymore, I did just have a similar experience. I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this! Basically for a text book pregnancy you would expect to see a gestational sac at 5 weeks, a yolk sac by about 5.5 weeks, a fetal pole (the beginning of the fetus) by six weeks, and a beating heart sometime during the sixth week. If you had a normal yolk sac I would say not to worry much about the lack of a heartbeat because your dates could be just a bit off. But, it is not normal at any point in the early weeks to see a fetus but no yolk sac. I'm so very sorry. I would suggest waiting a week and looking again but my hunch is that the outcome won't be good. I hate having to say that to you!

at 6 weeks I had a smallish gestational sac, a normal yolk sac, and a tiny fetal pole. At 7, 8, and 9 weeks everything looked the same or slightly smaller. Nothing was growing. I had a missed miscarriage and the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. I waited a couple of weeks for a natural miscarriage but nothing happened. I had a procedure called an IPAS (similar to a D&C) four days ago. It was painful for a day but not bad at all since then. Everybody told me that which way you choose to pass the pregnancy is just personal choice. All are safe. Natural, medication, or surgery. 

Good luck to you. I hope that whenever you choose to try again you are blessed with a healthy baby!


----------



## ClairAye

I don't have any experience with early scans, sorry but I didn't want to read and run :hugs: It is possible you ovulated at a different time to when you thought too.


----------



## laila 44

Not a teen but in my experience (3 pregnancies) definate heartbeats by exactly 6 weeks... U could have ov later though its possible.


----------



## slg76

how are you doing, Shannon?


----------



## shannonleigh

slg76 I'm doing okay, Had a d&c today just trying to feel better emotionally now but it'll take some time, thank you.


----------



## x__amour

Big hugs sweetheart. :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Sending a big hug! I've meet some great ladies in the ttc after a loss threads. Please join us there if/when you feel up to it. :hug:


----------



## laceyrainbow

:hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: I'm so sorry hunny


----------



## amytrisha

:hugs: xxx


----------



## ClairAye

:hugs:


----------



## _Meep_

I'm sorry. The same thing happened to me when I was 17, so a little younger than you, and I opted to let nature take its course rather than have the D&C, which was horrible and a big mistake. That was nearly nine years ago now, and while I still think about it every day, it's not with the same sadness I felt to begin with. My advice (which you're welcome to ignore if you want to) is to talk about it often and never feel ashamed or guilty about what happened, even though that might seem hard at times. You will be a mother again. I'm 26 now, and have just found out I'm pregnant for the first time since the MC all those years ago. I'm terrified it will happen again, but just got to think positive I suppose and trust that if the time is right, everything will be ok. I hope you are able to find peace with what has happened. Good luck to you.


----------



## skyesmom

shannon love, i am so sorry for your loss. 

there is a great miscarriage support group here on this forum, the girls are great and it saved my life when i went through mine.

especially due to your young age, you might not get to receive all the understanding from the people around you (as many can tell you "you're lucky because you've dodged the bullet" and other "smart" stuff along those lines)... so if i were you, i'd also look for a councilor or a therapist or a social worker to talk to also in private real life.

my heart goes out to you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------

